# PrimeRib on the BGE



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

here's a link to the recipe

http://www.eggheadforum.com/recipes/newRecipes/beef0390.htm


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Recipe? It's prime rib , I could eat it just about anyway you make it.It would kick on the BGE though, wish I had the hundred grand to buy one.I can't bring myself to buy a BBQ that comes with a payment book.They are awesome though, I've eaten something cooked on one since the last time I posted about a recipe and it was great.:letsdrink*


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Use a digital thermometer with the wire probe, the kind you can shut in the oven door. Try to keep the temperature around 250.

Set the alarm and pull it off the egg when the internal temp gets to 130 deg. Let it rest about 10 to 20 minutes and the temp will keep rising to about 139-140deg. perfect med rare every time.


----------

